# Trampoline to Rabbit Run



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

I thought I would share my rabbit run idea with you all. I can't remember if I already have so I'm sorry if I have done!

As you can see from my signature.. I have 8 rabbits. They are all different shapes, sizes and gender. They all live in doors but when it's dry and warm they go outside for a run around in their runs.

I bought a run online (6ft length by 4ft width by 2ft high) for about £60 and found it to be quite small to have more than 2 rabbits in. So I decided to look at different options of how to make a rabbit run that is strong, can't be lifted/knocked by dogs but is big enough and cheap enough to have.

I came up with this!










This is a 12ft trampoline which has been turned upside down so the metal circle is along the bottom of the run. The mesh is fixed to the metal frame with cable ties. The frame is heavy and can't be knocked or lifted easily (it takes 2 people to move it) the mesh costs around £50 in total (with spare left over) and the frame itself can be bought on ebay for next to nothing!

My 12ft trampoline was a gift for my birthday and since growing up and not using it anymore, i changed it into this! The rabbits love running around in circles and I recently bought a second 8ft frame on ebay for 99p!  and turned that into a run too!

I'm lucky to have a large garden and can move the runs around where I want and have 2 constantly up in the garden ready for a nice day. I am currently looking into making a top for them to stop anything flying in, but due to the sides being very high, I haven't had a case of escaping bunnies 

Just thought I would share my idea xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats a brilliant idea though a little note. If I'm right the mesh is chicken wire? If so, rabbits can actually bite through it, because its twisted together rather than welded its weaker and atually breaks quite easily. Foxes can also bite through it, and just jump in with no roof. 

Thats just the cautious side of me though, I get a lot of foxes near me so think of everything.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you Kammie! A good note for someone to think about. My Garden is fenced off and we only let the rabbits out in it during the day when someone is home and they are supervised. I wouldn't recommend this run idea for those thinking of letting their rabbits access it all the time. My bunnies come inside at around 730pm latest and are supervised by us when they are playing. 

Thanks for the chewing through the wire tip, Haven't had this with any of my lot as they seem too distracted by the space and just binking everywhere! lol x


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I did the exact same thing a few years ago when I was living at my parents house. 12 ft trampoline that we never used anymore so I came up with the idea of making it into a run for my guinea pigs.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i have thought about doing this with my trampoline as its a 14ft and would make a brill run, you have inspired me lol


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

that is a superb idea, im desperatly trying to find a run to attach to peppers hutch but im shocked at the prices. he has a good sized 2 tier hutch but trying to find a reasonable priced run is such a pain. its a shame i dont have the room or i'd do the same, might end up making one xx


----------

